# Excenel



## Creamers (Apr 4, 2011)

I have two kid with what we assume is a minor case of joint ill.

my vet said give each 10lb kid .4cc once - that is it. . .

I can't imagine this is REALLY what I need to do. . .


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Excenel dose*

Wow, that does seem like too little....I dunno, but I'm sure someone can put in better advice?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Excenel dose*

2cc/100 lbs according to the info in GK101.

EXCENEL® (Ceftiofur hydrocloride) Rx item 
Extra label in goats

50 mg/mL of Ceftiofur hydrocloride 
see Naxcel (above)

DOSE at 2 mg per pound = 2mL/100# once daily. Pharmacokinetic data indicate that elimination of cetiofur is more rapid in lactating does. Do not under dose, particularly in lactating does. 
WITHDRAWAL : No withdrawal time at label dose. 
Store at controlled room temperature 68 to 77 degrees. Protect from freezing. 
2002 FDA approved for treatment of Bovine Respiratory Disease (BRD), footrot, and post partum metritis in beef and lactating dairy cattle. No milk withdrawal at label doses (five consecutive days at 2 mL per 100 pounds of bodyweight). 2 day meat withdrawal. 
BACTERICIDAL 
DRUG FAMILY : Cephalosporin

Not trying to be a smarta$$, but all you have to do is use the "search" at the top left up on the bar (not the box at right).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Excenel dose*

And everyone should print out goatkeeping 101. In there is the old saanendoah.com drug list. As you see dosages used of drugs like this being discussed by those you follow, update the info. Like if a goat is ill, I use that dosage but I use it every 12 hours for 2 or 3 days, then move to once a day for the remaining days (5 days in total). It also is an IM shot.

The small amounts of prescription drugs we use compared to OTC, is one of the reasons I prefer vet prescriptions in antibiotics.


----------



## Creamers (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Excenel*

It wasn't the amount, it was length of time of recommended I'm questioning - I know the weight/cc dose - I'm just thinking once isn't going to be enough. . . I should have worded it better.

I've used excenel many times in both our horses and goats and personally dose a 3.5cc per 100lbs - that was based on my vet's recommendation a few years back. . . .
usually what I read runs from 2cc to 3cc online. . .

It was the single injection and nothing more I had questions about.

That isn't something I've found good information on in searches.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You won't find anything on the forum about giving one single injection.....that is not debunked quickly afterward  I didn't read your original question correctly either, and no, never one shot. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry, Tia, I read it as the amount, not the time given.


----------



## Creamers (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! No problem - I worded the post oddly. It wasn't clear - I will continue the excenel for at least 5 days, and I'll see how they are doing.
They are already markedly improved


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so glad that they are doing much better! Post pics of the "after" when you finish their treatments.


----------



## Creamers (Apr 4, 2011)

Will do - even today, the knees look SOOO much better and the buckling stands totally normal. Thank God!


----------



## Creamers (Apr 4, 2011)

Updated pics from today:

















Excuse the awkward photos - a 3 year old took them - ha ha!


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! They are looking better. I had to go look at the "before" pic, but you can see a difference already. It looks like they may just pull out of this with "no worse for wear". They are very cute too :]


----------



## Creamers (Apr 4, 2011)

thank you - I'm very happy with them, and I'm so happy they are improving so quickly - though pending full recovery, they are both sold. . .I had intended to retain the 2nd doeling from the kidding, but we lost her 24 hours after delivery and still do not know what happened there. They are out a buck we've really looked forward to using since purchasing him as a buckling last year (his dam is SGCH Saada Tumba Al Hattal *M
(3-01 EX 92 EEEE))


----------

